# Summer Ferry Offers / Codes



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Looking to book a ferry for travel in July. Going Dover Calais or Dunkirk. 

Not seen any offers or codes available, does anyone have anything please?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

PM sent, however I think you will be unlucky as far as getting any discount on that route, its so competitive and the prices are very low to start with. Early morning sailings tend to be the cheapest, park on Dover sea front overnight for free so you only have a short distance to go in the morning (be careful to park at the end furthest from the ferry as the area closer prohibits MH's) 

If you are in the CC, or whatever its called now, give them a ring and you should get some discount (10% I think) 

Andy


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Andy. 

Sometimes get something of the crossing but seem very expensive this year. Don't bother with the CC as you can never get on their sites. Stayed with them for a few years just for the ferry discount but the increase in ferry prices outwayd the annual Cc fee. 

Kind Regards 
Frank


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Have you tried something like: https://www.aferry.co.uk


----------

